
Caterina Fake shares some Hunch data - _pius
http://www.caterina.net/archive/001171.html
======
kingsley_20
Recommender systems are hard to do even within domains with well understood
semantics. Applying them broadly across all human decisions seems to be a bit
of stretch. Makes for very amusing anecdotes though.

~~~
dmix
Starting with a simple system + lots of traffic is a good start. They can
reiterate until it works.

From my understanding network effects have a positive influence on expert
systems.

